# Animal. ID



## ClarkG (8 mo ago)

I am trying to identify an animal that was in my yard. It basically looked like a grey squirrel but it was larger than a normal squirrel. It also had a “box” on its head. Like a flat top haircut that stood up about an inch, but more solid. No visible ears. I suppose it could have been a tumor or growth of some kind but it was too uniform a shape. It behaved normally as far as I could tell. I live in cottonwood heights Utah. Any thoughts?


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Without a picture it will be hard to tell.

It could of been a stowaway in one of neighbors campers or vehicles, not to say that it could of even been someone's pet that they let loose.

Sent from my SM-A426U using Tapatalk


----------



## ClarkG (8 mo ago)

I’ll get a camera ready in case I see it again. It didn’t stick around long enough to grab my gear.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

How big is it, color, tail like a squirrel, or short tail?
Nowadays, it could have been a squirrel, but was identifying as something else.


----------

